# New SIGMA strategy? More Cine-like?



## Nemorino (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello!
I had a look at Sigma's new lenses with E- and L-mount:
I series
IMO this is a new hybrid style for stills and video with AF and an aperture ring.
The aperture ring can be switched to auto or be used manually.
And the body of the lens looks like a cine lens:


> Built to the mechanical and operational standards of SIGMA Cine lenses, in compact mirrorless form, the I series have outstanding feel and touch in the hand. The well-damped manual focus ring, aperture ring, and autofocus switches embody true functional beauty.



SIIGMA also released a new 105mm ART macro lens in E- and L-mount with the same aperture ring.

I think it is a clever move of SIGMA to optimize lenses for stills and video at the same time.
I wonder if other manufacturers will follow this strategy.


----------



## Joules (Dec 5, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> The aperture ring can be switched to auto or be used manually.
> [...]
> I wonder if other manufacturers will follow this strategy.


You mean, ... like Canon with the control ring on the RF lenses?


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes and no!
The control ring can change more settings and is more flexible. I don't think Canon had video in mind when designing. It is an additional control of the camera.
With this lenses switched to manual aperture the camera doesn't control it.
The rings of the Sigmas are easier to grab and the whole lens is more cine like.

Would be nice to get feedback of video makers on this issue.


----------



## dlee13 (Dec 16, 2020)

For me I much prefer the RF control ring over the aperture rings. I had the Sigma 85mm DN Art and the only thing I didn’t like about it was the aperture ring but I also don’t do video.

I do feel it would be weird for them to have it when they make RF lenses considering the control ring can do the same thing plus more.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 17, 2020)

dlee13 said:


> For me I much prefer the RF control ring over the aperture rings.


So do I, never did any video until now. But I have been wondering about cine lenses because of their manual aperture ring.
Sill hoping a video user will answer!


----------

